

Osx terminal colors - extrawurst
http://extrawurst.github.io/general/osx/2015/07/21/osx-terminal-colors.html

======
rbanffy
I like [https://github.com/milkbikis/powerline-
shell](https://github.com/milkbikis/powerline-shell) a lot too. In special my
Bazaar-enabled fork: [https://github.com/rbanffy/powerline-
shell](https://github.com/rbanffy/powerline-shell)

~~~
extrawurst
the powerline thing looks awesome, i gotta try that!

------
oneeyedpigeon
I wish the -h option worked in a slightly different way - whilst it's nice to
see unit suffixes, especially for large files, it does make comparing the
sizes of a long list of files much more difficult. Even adding a space between
the size and the unit would help; coloring according to the unit might be even
better.

~~~
extrawurst
adding the sort option to ls may help you there: $ ls -hS

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Wow - now I feel foolish! :-) How many more years of unix use will it take
before it sinks into my thick skull that, 99 times out of 100, the feature I
want is never so obscure that it's not already catered for...

~~~
extrawurst
It is not you, unix makes all of us feel like that :)

